# EMT classes. Where in Los Angeles?



## RoadZOmbie (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I've been browsing this site for the past couple of days and man, this website has alot of info!  I want to become an EMT in my area or around it the least. I am 20 years old and I'm not sure what school to go to. I came accross a handful of schools through google, but which ones are "real" or legit?Someday, I'd like to slip onto the paramedic shoes and fire fighter boots after. Even though I love my sleep, I think I would like working 2 24 hour shifts a week or what's available and ofcourse using the knowledge and common sence to help others.   Can someone throw some advice my way?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 10, 2009)

As far as EMT-B classes go, pick whichever one fits your schedule and/or budget best.  There is so little that you are actually learning that it doesn't matter too much where you go.  Any city college will do fine.

Just my .02, I'm sure others will disagree.


----------



## KBuilt (Aug 19, 2009)

I heard good things about CIEMT.com


----------



## zephers (Aug 21, 2009)

*lavc*

Los Angeles Valley College, about 150 for the semester.  they have a handful of classes to choose from. or college of the canyons in valencia.


----------



## ollie (Aug 21, 2009)

theres also Mt San antonio college has a good EMT B and Paramedic Course and Pasadena City College has a Good EMT B course Im taking it Fall 09 2 weeks from now and they also have a good fire tech class hope u get into a great school that u like alot i love PCC but everyone has there own college good luck


----------



## EMTguy69 (Aug 25, 2009)

*EMT School*

I went to CIEMT in Long Beach with Matt Goodman (Owner/Instructor), very good place and it was the cheapest I could find.  I really recommended.


----------



## Thindian (Aug 28, 2009)

I also highly recommend CIEMT. I'm about 3 weeks away from finishing my EMT-B course, and so far I've learned a hell of a lot from great instructors. They are clear with what you need to know, and the class is pretty interactive. They're also pretty funny too, which helps keep you attentive.


----------



## EMSpassion (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone taken the 4 week at CIEMT?  if so, how did it go?  Hows the work-load?


----------



## Jaymiranda (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going to north valley occupational center. It's 85 for the class the instructor Kathy Carroll is great. It's a 13 week course.


----------



## carbonated (Apr 6, 2011)

Defintely look at community colleges. Its typically less expensive and the courses are usually a bit longer.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Apr 9, 2011)

Depends on where in LA you live? I will also echo the community college route. I went to LA Valley College and had a good experience. Three days a week for four hours over one semester.


----------



## tangenttalker (Apr 18, 2011)

*Ciemt*

I went there and took the 21 day course it was easy as long as you stayed on top of it and you would have a quiz every day and i took nights it was mon-fri 4-10pm i hope it helps if not shoot me an email.


----------

